# Help...its NAKED and its shrinking



## Annmarie0407 (Aug 17, 2009)

Why do some soaps shrink more than others? I noticed that my Naked soap(olive oil/coconut oil) is the only soap that has REALLY shrunk. Why would this happen?


----------



## Deb (Aug 18, 2009)

i really notice very little shrinkeage. How much water do you use to how much oils?

Cheers
Deb


----------



## carebear (Aug 18, 2009)

it is a function of how much water is in there, and how much evaporates out.  simple as that.

if you don't want soap that shrinks much:
- use less water
- wrap in moisture proof wrapping
- don't store where it's dry


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

I always use full water ( I have to have play time) , I notice very little shrinkage , I really was expecting more . I record the weights new and cured .

How long has it been curing for and where do you cure ?

Kitn


----------



## Deda (Aug 20, 2009)

Basic Physics prove that the more water you use the more shrinkage you will experience.


----------

